# Joke



## christy (Apr 19, 2004)

A ham sandwich walks into a bar and ask for a drink, the bartender says sorry we don't serve food....



I know its corny..but bet it made you smile......

Christy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 19, 2004)

HA!!! Thats MY kind of joke!!!   

Ok.. ok.... what did the grape say when someone stepped on it??? 
It gave out a little whine. Get it? Wine / Whine?!      :roll:


----------



## christy (Apr 19, 2004)

To funny..Loved it...My hubby and friend think I'm nuts with all these silly jokes...but I love a good little laugh....



Christy


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 20, 2004)

I love corny jokes!  Here is one my 6-year-old grandson told me a couple weeks ago...

Why did the seagull fly over the bay?

So he could be a bay gull   (bagel)

 Barbara


----------



## christy (Apr 20, 2004)

How cute......I love cut e little joles that make you smile...


Christy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 21, 2004)

WOW!.... that was SUPER corney!!!!!   
I like it!!


----------



## Alix (May 16, 2004)

What was the first animal in outer space?

The cow that jumped over the moon!


Or what about.....

What do you call a dog with no legs?

Whatever you want he still won't come.


----------



## ChefWhite (Apr 8, 2005)

A termite walks into a bar and looks a the pubkeep. Then he asks "Where's the bar tender?"  
or 
3 guys walk into a bar, you think the third one would have ducked. A har har har.... 
I love those jokes that make u smile and groan at the same time... but no one else I know does.


----------



## crewsk (Apr 8, 2005)

This is one TC told me a while back.

What do you call a snail on a ship?


A Snailor!!

OK, I'll go back to my little room in Dove's woodshed now.


----------



## ChefWhite (Apr 8, 2005)

A young polish man goes to the police with claims that his wife is trying to kill him. The police man asks "how do you know? does she poison your food, beat you up, does she have a gun? etc etc."
The polish man says "No, but I did find some evidence in the bathroom cabinet. She's got polish remover!"

A hyuk hyuk hyuk. don't everyone groan at once.


----------

